# Happy new year to all and thank you experts!



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

As I sit here reading the threads on BEESOURCE, I am thankful for the experts who have shared their knowledge to those yokels like me, who know enough to be dangerous (to my bees)  I will not begin to name names, but all know who they are! Looking forward to trying to raise queens and do a lot of splits in 2014.

Happy new year to all!


----------

